# £50 parking ticket for parking at Mc Donald's before the Trax/Silverstone meet



## Radlin

Absolutely gutted, just got back to be welcomed by a parking fine for overstaying at the Towcester McDonald's being our arranged meeting place before going to the Trax event at Silverstone.

Time of entry 06.39, departure 08.35 (116 minutes) limited 'free stay' period 90 minutes. 

Didn't even think about it, McDonald's FFS. Didn't notice or more so didn't think to look for signs about permitted stay.

Will obviously be in contact with MD's, but fear there won't be any worming out of it.


----------



## chrisc

I had same problem with service station and have just ignored all letters now like told to do so on here andi think they have just got fed up.


----------



## Nath

Have you paid this yet? Who issued you with the fine? If it was UKPC then DO NOT pay it. I went through the same with them for parking at my local McDonalds going to the cinema next door and then using McDonalds afterwards. I ended up seeing a solicitor about it and they informed me that UKPC can only take you to court under loss of earnings, and because its a free car park, their loss of earnings was nothing.

They will threaten court action about 4 times then stop contacting you. They know they will lose in court so just pray on uninformed people to get scared and pay the fine.


----------



## Bigh

Just ignore it, they have no power to make you pay. You will get a few letters asking for payment and the 'fine' will increase, but they can't make you pay.

My Mum got one of these last year. She had a few letters which were put in a draw and ignored.:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Was the ticket issued by MET Parking Services? Rule of thumb unless the tickets issued by the Police or a Council don't pay it.


----------



## bero1306

Dont pay it.


----------



## chrisc

some where on the letter it will say by paying this fine you have agreed to the fine etc etc

in tiny letters


----------



## Shug

Thought it was illegal for them to call it a fine? Just an invoice.


----------



## DMH-01

Have a look through these mate...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224559

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223106&highlight=parking+fine

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/private-parking-tickets


----------



## Radlin

Cheers guys... been reading a bit about it and the consensus is the same, in fact I see that it was on Watch Dog a while back.

What a rediculous world we live in though. Although I can appreciate that in some cases people take the **** ffs this is Mc Donald's and whilst waiting we were drinking plenty of coffee and stuffing down plenty of McMuffins, so they had there money's worth out of us. I was waiting for a few club friends, before going into Trax. 

Anyone else meet there that morning?

EDIT: Yes it was MET.


----------



## DMH-01

Radlin said:


> Yes it was MET.


Them clowns can't even spell correctly when they write to you :lol:


----------



## Yozza

I got caught out like that last year £70 fine for over staying even though I was shopping in aldi. Had receipt to prove it as well. Again like everyone on here I ignored it, and heard nothing more. This was another company that try and rip you off called Parking Eye.


----------



## Bero

File and forget in the round cabinet; open a beer and feel happy for saving £50.

Under no circumstances call or respond to them!


----------



## Poke13

Happened to me too at Service Station after Glastonbury festival 2011. I was absolutely shattered so pulled in a couple of services up from Glasto and got a good sleep (was thinking 2-3 hours but ended up being about 6!). Never even thought there would be a problem with parking there for that long didnt notice any signs when I went to toilet (was still rather sleepy) and then we went on our merry way! 

Few weeks later bam £60 fine. Thought we had better pay plus the car I was driving was registered in my mums name so thought I had best clear it! I know what I will be doing next time, pulling over near a field somewhere!!


----------

